# Social Anxiety Challenge Every Week



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Most of the summer I have stayed within my comfort zone, which has included mainly studying and avoiding new people and situations. It is time for me to be uncomfortable. My goal is to at least once a week take a social anxiety risk that makes me step outside of my comfort zone. I do have a busy schedule, but I know I can at least take one challenge a week. Hopefully the number of challenges I take will increase. 
When I do take a social risk, I will record my anxiety on a scale of 1-10 and my thoughts before the social risk; I will write down challenges to my negative thoughts. When the challenge is over, I will rank my anxiety from during the social challenge and after (3 rankings total). Again I will record my thoughts and write challenges to any negative ones. 
Then I'll record everything here.

Would anyone like to join?


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

I have started to rate things I'm doing - interactions, obstacles etc. In the hopes that I can try to improve and panic less  I think it does make a difference if you can step back and take stock of the perceived threat and how you dealt with it. 

Good luck with your challenge!


----------



## resistnothing (Mar 18, 2012)

YES! I'll join.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm down


----------

